# 2011 Funky Beer Swap



## raven19 (21/12/10)

I did not have anything ready for swapping when the 2010 Funky Case Swap came around, so lets get thinking about 2011 and a funky case swap.

Tyranny of distance will make things interesting no doubt for swappers.

A few of my initial thoughts:

1. Adelaide are hosting the Nationals later in 2011, and I am wondering if this would this be a good venue to do the swap at? Or is Adelaide too far for most of the brewing fraternity? I gather most of the swappers would likey be from the eastern states, based on recent history of swappers locations for the Funky Beers. Maybe it is more suitable to have the swap occur in Sydny/Melbourne/Brisvegas?
2. I am happy to host a small 'Funky Gathering' on the same weekend as the Nationals if we decide on Adelaide as a swap location - noting there is no formal conference in Adelaide to go with the Nationals.
3. Suggestions of capping entrant numbers to around 16 - 18 (lets have a backup list though, as this seems to work well in recent SA Swaps)
4. Bottle size?

Let the discussion begin!


----------



## raven19 (21/12/10)

Regardless of decided location, I am keen to swap.

Swappers
1. raven19
2. 
3. 
4.


----------



## Quintrex (21/12/10)

I'm happy to let someone else have a go to keep it fair, but I'd say that NSW has previously had the most entrants apart from VIC so just for postage's sake, maybe they should host it. But honestly I'm happy to send my swap to adelaide or sydney (Or host it again if that proves to be most central/economical for swap members). 

Swappers
1. raven19
2. Quintrex - Lambic (if it's ready) or Oud Bruin
3. 
4.


----------



## raven19 (21/12/10)

I think NSW should be to go too Quintrex, after further thought on it last night. Better for a few of us to post a crate of beers than having the majority of swappers having to arrange postage of beers crates.


----------



## barls (21/12/10)

im more than happy to be the contact point for sydney if needs be. ive just put myself and stu down as he missed out last time and is overseas atm.
are we going to run this similar to last time, ie restrict to 12 people and ether 1 longie or 2 stubbies? also what date again october?
happy to host if in sydney provided swmbo is happy.
Swappers
1. raven19
2. Quintrex - Lambic (if it's ready) or Oud Bruin
3. barls
4.stuster


----------



## Quintrex (21/12/10)

I reckon restrict it to 15 and we'll probably get a couple drop out, giving around 12 swappers. We had quite a few drop out (or off the face of the earth) last swap. 

I like the two stubbies or a longneck option


----------



## barls (21/12/10)

its just ads well ive got a few going atm, between this and the easter special swap.


----------



## raven19 (21/12/10)

Two stubbies could be a goer allowing each brewer to sample one once received, then the other later, so to speak.


----------



## manticle (21/12/10)

1. raven19
2. Quintrex - Lambic (if it's ready) or Oud Bruin
3. barls
4.stuster 
5. Manticle


----------



## neonmeate (21/12/10)

1. raven19
2. Quintrex - Lambic (if it's ready) or Oud Bruin
3. barls
4.stuster
5. Manticle
6. neonmeate - might make my brett brux-pils for this one


----------



## DUANNE (21/12/10)

im interested in joining in on this one but what sort of time frame are you looking at?. ive got one orval clone in the carboy wich im patiently waiting for the pellicle to drop on(been six or more months now) or otherwise if theres enough time to make it im planning on an all brett some thing or other in the near future.


----------



## raven19 (21/12/10)

Date would be around October/November at a guess.


----------



## kabooby (21/12/10)

1. raven19
2. Quintrex - Lambic (if it's ready) or Oud Bruin
3. barls
4.stuster
5. Manticle
6. neonmeate - might make my brett brux-pils for this one
7. Kabooby


----------



## goatherder (21/12/10)

1. raven19
2. Quintrex - Lambic (if it's ready) or Oud Bruin
3. barls
4.stuster
5. Manticle
6. neonmeate - might make my brett brux-pils for this one
7. Kabooby
8. goatherder


----------



## beers (21/12/10)

1. raven19
2. Quintrex - Lambic (if it's ready) or Oud Bruin
3. barls
4.stuster
5. Manticle
6. neonmeate - might make my brett brux-pils for this one
7. Kabooby
8. goatherder
9. beers


----------



## jonw (21/12/10)

Not missing out on this one.

1. raven19
2. Quintrex - Lambic (if it's ready) or Oud Bruin
3. barls
4.stuster
5. Manticle
6. neonmeate - might make my brett brux-pils for this one
7. Kabooby
8. goatherder
9. beers
10. jonw


----------



## Josh (21/12/10)

Is it okay to use wild yeast harvested from my backyard, or is that too experimental? I haven't used it yet, just got it in a longneck starter at the moment.

1. raven19
2. Quintrex - Lambic (if it's ready) or Oud Bruin
3. barls
4.stuster
5. Manticle
6. neonmeate - might make my brett brux-pils for this one
7. Kabooby
8. goatherder
9. beers
10. jonw
11. Josh


----------



## beers (22/12/10)

Josh said:


> Is it okay to use wild yeast harvested from my backyard, or is that too experimental? I haven't used it yet, just got it in a longneck starter at the moment.



How does the starter taste?


----------



## BrenosBrews (22/12/10)

1. raven19
2. Quintrex - Lambic (if it's ready) or Oud Bruin
3. barls
4.stuster
5. Manticle
6. neonmeate - might make my brett brux-pils for this one
7. Kabooby
8. goatherder
9. beers
10. jonw
11. Josh 
12. BrenosBrews - Probably something involving Brettanomyces. Maybe a Black Belgian IPA with some Brett Lambicus.


----------



## Josh (22/12/10)

beers said:


> How does the starter taste?



Just tried some. The aroma was very barnyardy. Then when I put it in my mouth I was expecting it to be awful, but it was a pleasant tropical fruit fresh kinda taste.


----------



## raven19 (22/12/10)

Josh said:


> Just tried some. The aroma was very barnyardy. Then when I put it in my mouth I was expecting it to be awful, but it was a pleasant tropical fruit fresh kinda taste.



You could be on a winner then Josh.

Wild Yeasts at my place result in phenolic bandaids!


----------



## barls (17/4/11)

hows everyone else going?


----------



## Florian (17/4/11)

Very keen to be part of this years swap.

1. raven19
2. Quintrex - Lambic (if it's ready) or Oud Bruin
3. barls
4.stuster
5. Manticle
6. neonmeate - might make my brett brux-pils for this one
7. Kabooby
8. goatherder
9. beers
10. jonw
11. Josh 
12. BrenosBrews - Probably something involving Brettanomyces. Maybe a Black Belgian IPA with some Brett Lambicus.
13. Florian


----------



## manticle (17/4/11)

barls said:


> hows everyone else going?



Mine have just been sitting in glass demijohns for the last year and a bit. Still got pellicles.

Made within a couple of months of my last swap funk offering.

Smoke, vanilla and bourbon are ostensibly part of these ones but I have no idea whether the smoke will hold its end at all.


----------



## raven19 (17/4/11)

My small batch of funky schwartzbier has a solid pellicle atm.

Got a few others which are 'questionable'.

Brett Brux in a pLambic wont be ready for a while.

Sour mash berliner version 1 in a NC cube atm, hoping to ferment and sample very soon.

Still keen for this!


----------



## Josh (17/4/11)

About to drop the backyard lambic onto some raspberries in a glass carboy.

It's tasting mildly funky so far, am hoping that will improve over time.


----------



## Quintrex (17/4/11)

Hmmm I went through all the lambics down in the cellar the other day .... and 5 out of 6 are not tasting fantastic.

I think I'll probably end up submitting an oud bruin, or something nouveau funk stylie.

I tasted my flandersized kolsch and I'm pretty happy with that, I've kind of given up a little on the pain of making lambics. Too long for a little bit of hit and miss, I think I can make good funk beers that don't need as long to mature. Either that or I need to culture up the bugs separately and add them at the timepoints I like.

Looking forward to the next one, some great beers from the last one.

Q


----------



## Florian (19/4/11)

Just updated my swap contribution to make my 4am entry from the other day look a bit more legit.

Will be brewing a Berliner Roggenweisse, so basically a BW with about 25% Rye, possibly a bit more. Will be brewing in about two weeks time, should still be early enough to get it drinkable for October. Time permitting I will also start a few backups and/or contributions for the next years, but haven't decided on the finer details yet. Thinking in the direction of a pumkin pils turned sour, but time will tell. 


1. raven19
2. Quintrex - Lambic (if it's ready) or Oud Bruin
3. barls
4.stuster
5. Manticle
6. neonmeate - might make my brett brux-pils for this one
7. Kabooby
8. goatherder
9. beers
10. jonw
11. Josh 
12. BrenosBrews - Probably something involving Brettanomyces. Maybe a Black Belgian IPA with some Brett Lambicus.
13. Florian - Berliner Roggenweisse


----------



## brendanos (29/4/11)

I have no doubt there will be dropouts again... so adding myself to the list.

I have plenty of bottled Flanders Red, Flanders Brown & several batches of Berliner Weisse so it will probably be one of those.

1. raven19
2. Quintrex - Lambic (if it's ready) or Oud Bruin
3. barls
4.stuster
5. Manticle
6. neonmeate - might make my brett brux-pils for this one
7. Kabooby
8. goatherder
9. beers
10. jonw
11. Josh 
12. BrenosBrews - Probably something involving Brettanomyces. Maybe a Black Belgian IPA with some Brett Lambicus.
13. Florian - Berliner Roggenweisse
14. brendanos


----------



## barls (29/4/11)

did we ever end up deciding where we were sending these. im happy to be the point for sydney and send them where ever. ill use my mate again.
i think from memory it was about 50 bucks both ways.
im thinking the abbey that ive got ageing atm might be a goer if not the sour dark wheat with cherries. ether way ill have enough for the swap.


----------



## neonmeate (1/5/11)

i'm a bit behind getting my brett-pils made. should still be able to do it and age it for four months or so but it might be one of those "drink later" bottles.

or

i could submit my jw lees harvest ale clone with brett b & c dregs from quintrex and last year's swap beers.

either way you'll get something


----------



## Quintrex (1/5/11)

barls said:


> did we ever end up deciding where we were sending these. im happy to be the point for sydney and send them where ever. ill use my mate again.
> i think from memory it was about 50 bucks both ways.
> im thinking the abbey that ive got ageing atm might be a goer if not the sour dark wheat with cherries. ether way ill have enough for the swap.



I think if we alternate between NSW and Melbourne as the points as this is where the highest proportion of entries come from are. 

So I reckon it's either Kabooby or yourself in the spotlight for this one


----------



## raven19 (1/5/11)

Quintrex said:


> I think if we alternate between NSW and Melbourne as the points as this is where the highest proportion of entries come from are.
> 
> So I reckon it's either Kabooby or yourself in the spotlight for this one



I cant see Adelaide getting a hosting gig, even with us hosting Nationals this year... but in all seriousness I am happy to freight my bottles to Melbs or Syd. Cheers!


----------



## Josh (2/5/11)

Random crazy idea...

Melbourne, Adelaide and Sydney all meet in Wagga Wagga for a swap. Drive down one day, swap, then crawl down Bayliss St. Drive home next day.


----------



## goatherder (14/6/11)

1. raven19
2. Quintrex - Lambic (if it's ready) or Oud Bruin
3. barls
4.stuster
5. Manticle
6. neonmeate - might make my brett brux-pils for this one
7. Kabooby
8. goatherder - Baltic Porter with Brett Claussenii
9. beers
10. jonw
11. Josh 
12. BrenosBrews - Probably something involving Brettanomyces. Maybe a Black Belgian IPA with some Brett Lambicus.
13. Florian - Berliner Roggenweisse
14. brendanos


----------



## barls (6/7/11)

must check on mine


----------



## raven19 (7/7/11)

raven19 said:


> Sour mash berliner version 1 in a NC cube atm, hoping to ferment and sample very soon.



This berliner is certainly different! Massive amounts of proteins in suspension due to a short boil I suspect. More of a sour ale than a funky one though.

Hoping my funked schwartz is getting close, must sample it next time I am at the in laws!


----------



## raven19 (20/8/11)

I think this is my front runner for the swap this year chaps.

Funky Schwartzbier


----------



## manticle (20/8/11)

Have we finalised swap location and date?

I'll need to look at bottling soon if it's going to be October. Better get buying some more Orval (the bottles are perfect).


----------



## neonmeate (21/8/11)

i just polished off the last of my orval bottles from you last night, manticle, it was a unique beer that one, lovely citrus flavours and warming maltiness.

unfortunately i havent had time to brew my brettpils and it really needs 6 months at least before bottling. so you will all be getting a brett C spiked jw lees harvest ale clone (SMASH maris otter and EKG, 12.5% ABV). may even blend some bottles with a little bit of kriek.


----------



## manticle (22/8/11)

neonmeate said:


> i just polished off the last of my orval bottles from you last night, manticle, it was a unique beer that one, lovely citrus flavours and warming maltiness.
> 
> unfortunately i havent had time to brew my brettpils and it really needs 6 months at least before bottling. so you will all be getting a brett C spiked jw lees harvest ale clone (SMASH maris otter and EKG, 12.5% ABV). may even blend some bottles with a little bit of kriek.



Glad it's stood the test of time. Wish I'd hung onto one or two myself but I'm bad at doing that. If it's in a bottle, it screams 'drink me'.

Just sampled the brews I have in the shed - one is lovely and clear and has nice complex flavours going on. It looks like it's probably the oaked vanilla smoked porter I made although there's no smoke and I might throw more oak and vanilla at it.

The other, I have no idea what it is supposed to be - very cloudy pale brown and just tasted odd so that will get a lot more time.

I also happened to taste a Belgian golden ale that conked out at 1030 despite everything I tried (bad brew day that one). I chucked the dregs of one orval bottle at it and it is now bright as a button, malty and sweet and yet gravity measured 1002. Brett. Is there anything he can't do?

Porter is probably my beer for the swap.


----------



## Quintrex (22/8/11)

At this stage I'll probably enter either my oud bruin (bottled 5 months) or my cranberry/rasberry flanders red (depending on how this one develops when i bottle it).



Regarding swap location.


Either someone in NSW puts their hand up or else it's you Raven.... If we get stuck I'm happy to do it again, but happy to share the love around australia.

Cheers,

Q


----------



## raven19 (22/8/11)

Quintrex said:


> Either someone in NSW puts their hand up or else it's you Raven.... If we get stuck I'm happy to do it again, but happy to share the love around australia.



Well we are hosting Nationals in a few months - however it would be more prudent to get them to NSW yeah?


----------



## brendanos (30/8/11)

Is anyone gonna pull out? I'm still keen - but at the moment too far down the list! Can we start confirming participation? 

At this point I'm leaning towards Flanders Brown, but might submit another two varieties and give an option of three - Brown, Red & a recently bottled qLambic (blend of 6 mth old sour mashed pLambic, 4 year old pLambic & a quinoa biere de garde... if it hasn't blown up by then)


----------



## barls (8/10/11)

ok im going to put my hand up to run this one. ill send out a pm to all in a little while with details of postage.
btw my dark wheat cherry sour is tasting great.


----------



## barls (8/10/11)

1. raven19
2. Quintrex - Lambic (if it's ready) or Oud Bruin
3. barls- sour cherry dark wheat
4.stuster
5. Manticle
6. neonmeate - might make my brett brux-pils for this one
7. Kabooby
8. goatherder
9. beers
10. jonw
11. Josh 
12. BrenosBrews - Probably something involving Brettanomyces. Maybe a Black Belgian IPA with some Brett Lambicus.
13. Florian - Berliner Roggenweisse
14. brendanos

is this the final list???


----------



## Quintrex (9/10/11)

Yep, just set a date for the swap and get people to confirm

1. raven19
2. Quintrex - Cranberry/rasberry flander red or Oud Bruin - Confirmed
3. barls- sour cherry dark wheat
4.stuster
5. Manticle
6. neonmeate - might make my brett brux-pils for this one
7. Kabooby
8. goatherder
9. beers
10. jonw
11. Josh 
12. BrenosBrews - Probably something involving Brettanomyces. Maybe a Black Belgian IPA with some Brett Lambicus.
13. Florian - Berliner Roggenweisse
14. brendanos


----------



## barls (9/10/11)

is everyone happy with mid november then???


----------



## Josh (9/10/11)

1. raven19
2. Quintrex - Cranberry/rasberry flander red or Oud Bruin - Confirmed
3. barls- sour cherry dark wheat
4. stuster
5. Manticle
6. neonmeate - might make my brett brux-pils for this one
7. Kabooby
8. goatherder
9. beers
10. jonw
11. Josh - Spontaneously femented Framboise
12. BrenosBrews - Probably something involving Brettanomyces. Maybe a Black Belgian IPA with some Brett Lambicus.
13. Florian - Berliner Roggenweisse
14. brendanos

Edit: Happy with mid-November


----------



## raven19 (9/10/11)

Thanks for hosting this Barls!

Keen to swap still. Lambic Schwarzbier for one half of my my stubbies planned. Blended lambic planned for the second half of the stubbies.

1. raven19 - Lambic Schwarzbier and a Blended lambic (one stubbie of each)
2. Quintrex - Cranberry/rasberry flander red or Oud Bruin - Confirmed
3. barls- sour cherry dark wheat
4. stuster
5. Manticle
6. neonmeate - might make my brett brux-pils for this one
7. Kabooby
8. goatherder
9. beers
10. jonw
11. Josh - Spontaneously femented Framboise
12. BrenosBrews - Probably something involving Brettanomyces. Maybe a Black Belgian IPA with some Brett Lambicus.
13. Florian - Berliner Roggenweisse
14. brendanos


----------



## Stuster (27/10/11)

1. raven19 - Lambic Schwarzbier and a Blended lambic (one stubbie of each)
2. Quintrex - Cranberry/rasberry flander red or Oud Bruin - Confirmed
3. barls- sour cherry dark wheat
4. stuster - lambic (might have to make some up with gueuze off the tap)
5. Manticle
6. neonmeate - might make my brett brux-pils for this one
7. Kabooby
8. goatherder
9. beers
10. jonw
11. Josh - Spontaneously femented Framboise
12. BrenosBrews - Probably something involving Brettanomyces. Maybe a Black Belgian IPA with some Brett Lambicus.
13. Florian - Berliner Roggenweisse
14. brendanos


----------



## manticle (27/10/11)

I'm in with my vanilla bourbon bruiny bretty thingy.

Better bottle in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Florian (28/10/11)

I'm in with my single decocted mash hopped sour mashed no boiled Berliner Roggenweisse, pending a last taste test. 
It's been aging for 8 month now, so should have developed some more funkiness. Scored 40 points in the BABBs annual comp three month ago and something a little lower (can't remember exactly) in the QABC about 6 weeks ago. 

It's kegged at the moment, kept at ambient temp, am just waiting on a washer from Batz to CPBF it into glass stubbies. 

Are we still going for two stubbies each?


Edit: weeks not month


----------



## kabooby (28/10/11)

1. raven19 - Lambic Schwarzbier and a Blended lambic (one stubbie of each)
2. Quintrex - Cranberry/rasberry flander red or Oud Bruin - Confirmed
3. barls- sour cherry dark wheat
4. stuster - lambic (might have to make some up with gueuze off the tap)
5. Manticle
6. neonmeate - might make my brett brux-pils for this one
7. Kabooby - Sour Saison. If that runs out I will make it up with some stuff!!!!
8. goatherder
9. beers
10. jonw
11. Josh - Spontaneously femented Framboise
12. BrenosBrews - Probably something involving Brettanomyces. Maybe a Black Belgian IPA with some Brett Lambicus.
13. Florian - Berliner Roggenweisse
14. brendanos


----------



## jonw (30/10/11)

1. raven19 - Lambic Schwarzbier and a Blended lambic (one stubbie of each)
2. Quintrex - Cranberry/rasberry flander red or Oud Bruin - Confirmed
3. barls- sour cherry dark wheat
4. stuster - lambic (might have to make some up with gueuze off the tap)
5. Manticle
6. neonmeate - might make my brett brux-pils for this one
7. Kabooby - Sour Saison. If that runs out I will make it up with some stuff!!!!
8. goatherder
9. beers
10. jonw - Orval style again.
11. Josh - Spontaneously femented Framboise
12. BrenosBrews - Probably something involving Brettanomyces. Maybe a Black Belgian IPA with some Brett Lambicus.
13. Florian - Berliner Roggenweisse
14. brendanos


----------



## neonmeate (30/10/11)

1. raven19 - Lambic Schwarzbier and a Blended lambic (one stubbie of each)
2. Quintrex - Cranberry/rasberry flander red or Oud Bruin - Confirmed
3. barls- sour cherry dark wheat
4. stuster - lambic (might have to make some up with gueuze off the tap)
5. Manticle
6. neonmeate - clauseniied JW lees harvest ale clone
7. Kabooby - Sour Saison. If that runs out I will make it up with some stuff!!!!
8. goatherder
9. beers
10. jonw - Orval style again.
11. Josh - Spontaneously femented Framboise
12. BrenosBrews - Probably something involving Brettanomyces. Maybe a Black Belgian IPA with some Brett Lambicus.
13. Florian - Berliner Roggenweisse
14. brendanos


----------



## Quintrex (31/10/11)

Florian said:


> Are we still going for two stubbies each?
> 
> 
> Edit: weeks not month



Speaking for myself and what a lot of the other previous swap punters said, getting 2 stubbies is good as you can track the changes over time, otherwise 1 longneck is fine.


----------



## raven19 (31/10/11)

1. raven19 - Blended Lambic Schwarzbier
2. Quintrex - Cranberry/rasberry flander red or Oud Bruin - Confirmed
3. barls- sour cherry dark wheat
4. stuster - lambic (might have to make some up with gueuze off the tap)
5. Manticle
6. neonmeate - clauseniied JW lees harvest ale clone
7. Kabooby - Sour Saison. If that runs out I will make it up with some stuff!!!!
8. goatherder
9. beers
10. jonw - Orval style again.
11. Josh - Spontaneously femented Framboise
12. BrenosBrews - Probably something involving Brettanomyces. Maybe a Black Belgian IPA with some Brett Lambicus.
13. Florian - Berliner Roggenweisse
14. brendanos

Updated my planned blended lambic. Now to wash more bottles...! <_<


----------



## manticle (5/11/11)

So we are confirmed at 14 swappers?

28 stubbies? I only ask because I'm about to bottle but need another 4 orval bottles. Looks like I know what I'm drinking tomorrow.

1. raven19 - Blended Lambic Schwarzbier
2. Quintrex - Cranberry/rasberry flander red or Oud Bruin - Confirmed
3. barls- sour cherry dark wheat
4. stuster - lambic (might have to make some up with gueuze off the tap)
5. Manticle - Vanilla Bourbon bruiny bretty thingy
6. neonmeate - clauseniied JW lees harvest ale clone
7. Kabooby - Sour Saison. If that runs out I will make it up with some stuff!!!!
8. goatherder
9. beers
10. jonw - Orval style again.
11. Josh - Spontaneously femented Framboise
12. BrenosBrews - Probably something involving Brettanomyces. Maybe a Black Belgian IPA with some Brett Lambicus.
13. Florian - Berliner Roggenweisse
14. brendanos


----------



## barls (5/11/11)

ive heard from all but 3 at this stage. 
aim for 14 swappers till further notice, if there are less ill send them back to you.


----------



## manticle (5/11/11)

Also - can't remember from last year but am I sending 13 sets or 14 sets? ie do I include my own swap or can I keep that to sample?

Cheers


----------



## barls (5/11/11)

13 sets keep yours.


----------



## raven19 (8/11/11)

Bottling really does suck doesn't it! <_< 

All into bottles, just need to slap on some labels then courier to Barls.


----------



## manticle (8/11/11)

Keggers are sooks. I'll take bottling over siphoning any day though.

Only 24 orval bottles and the local had run out so one of you will get rochefort 10 bottles instead.

No time for labels so plain, unlabelled bottles with my swap number on the lid.


----------



## raven19 (9/11/11)

Big sook here indeed when it comes to bottling mate! Gave the stubbies a good soak for 24 hours prior, then had the bottle brush on the cordless drill to ensure nice clean bottles.

You have time for labels surely, something cool with your awesome hand sketch insects or similar will be fine. B)


----------



## brendanos (9/11/11)

I'm swapping a mixed box of Flanders Brown 750ml, Berliner Weisse 750ml, Bretty Pale 750ml, pseudo Gueuze (blend of young sour mashed lambic, old lambic & biere de garde) 375ml + accompanying Biere de Garde 330ml (made with 25% Quinoa, raisins & saffron)


----------



## manticle (9/11/11)

raven19 said:


> Big sook here indeed when it comes to bottling mate! Gave the stubbies a good soak for 24 hours prior, then had the bottle brush on the cordless drill to ensure nice clean bottles.
> 
> You have time for labels surely, something cool with your awesome hand sketch insects or similar will be fine. B)



Main issue is that my computer is on the blink with any relevant files and access to photoshop. Work laptop that I am using doesn't have photoshop and I'm not authorised to install it.

I may be able to re-jig my label from the melb july case swap with some clever manipulation of the photocopier but only to make you happy.


----------



## barls (9/11/11)

if any of the melbourne peoples want to share shipping, i could possibly get cheap shipping. last year i shipped 3 cases down for around 50 bucks each way. 
all we need is a central point, we can sort the money side of things afterward.


----------



## manticle (9/11/11)

Looks like Brendanos and Quintrex are within a short distance.


----------



## Quintrex (9/11/11)

manticle said:


> Looks like Brendanos and Quintrex are within a short distance.




I've spoken to Barls and I'm happy to be central pickup if that works for you guys?

I'll pm my address to those interested later tonight, my inbox is pretty full.

Cheers,

Q


----------



## raven19 (9/11/11)

manticle said:


> I may be able to re-jig my label from the melb july case swap with some clever manipulation of the photocopier but only to make you happy.



Just ribbing ya mate. Far more important is the contents of said bottle.


----------



## Quintrex (9/11/11)

raven19 said:


> Just ribbing ya mate. Far more important is the contents of said bottle.



Speaking of which, I had my second bottle of your contribution from last year manticle. Apart from it gushing everywhere, it was quite delicious, the flavours have melded nicely and the brett character is more pronounced. Thanks again.


----------



## manticle (9/11/11)

Ye olde gushy. I get that with every 2nd bottle of orval I buy too.

Hope it didn't make a mess anywhere in your house.

@raven - I know but I'm still going to see if I can do something. The challenge has been made, even if it's in only the back of my mind. This year's beer is more sour than the last (which was more funk than sour) but I like the level it's currently at. I'm hoping it doesn't increase too much with time. Bottled with a touch of orval yeast so we'll see if that adds any character (there was brett in the initial yeast too).


----------



## Florian (9/11/11)

Got the courier sorted, still debating with myself if I should risk 'infecting' my lines and CPBF or if I should just somehow attach a bottler to the keg and fill the bottles with a touch of yeast and some sugar. I somehow doubt that counter pressure filling works effectively at high carb levels, I'm sure there will be lots of foaming and gushing while capping. 

Might do a test fill straight from the keg first and if that works out just stick to it. Would at least safe me from detaching the CPBF and lines from the fridge for proper sanitising afterwards. 
Hopefully all done and dusted by Sunday night, so should be at Barls' before the 15th.


----------



## raven19 (9/11/11)

Here is my label for my swap beer.

I just hope you like the contents!


----------



## barls (10/11/11)

put the keg in the fridge this morning so hopefully when i do a test pour tomorrow its good. was tasting damn good a couple of weeks ago. might have to enlist some help from the wife to cap and label them. now just to pick what label and what to call it.
ive already got next years one fermenting away. its my take on a flemish brown, half with hungarian oak the other with american. i was hoping it would be ready now.
i need to redo my brett barley wine as well.


----------



## neonmeate (13/11/11)

at the last minute i have changed my swap beer as the barley wine needs another year at least. (it's only had one year so far).

you'll all be getting a "bruxellensis rye ale" (BRA for short) a sort of orval type thing, or a bretty saison/bpa i suppose, 7% abv, vienna and rye malt with lots of hersbrucker and saaz, wyeast trappist blend, still young, fresh, hoppy and malty, slightly bretty, but expecting it to get very bretty if you give it time. drink one now, one in 6 months.


----------



## Florian (14/11/11)

Spent half the night bottling yesterday.
Ended up over carbing the keg on purpose for a few days, freezing the bottles and purging each one with co2 before filling from the bottom with a picknick tap and hose attached. Capped on foam. Opened a test bottle later in the night, and it was perfectly carbonated, so all good. Didn't add any additional yeast or dex, but some of the bottles will have some sediment, others will be perfectly clear. I'd recommend decanting of the sediment.

Didn't get around to do up labels, so mine will be the Pilsener Urquell stubbies with black cap. No number on them either, sorry. 

Courier is organied and will be picking up in an hour or so.Wrapped the whole crate up in plastic, so should be fairly protected from direct sunlight, not that there is a lot of hops in there that could get skunked anyway.


----------



## Josh (14/11/11)

Dropped my bottles off this morning. Mr barls was there and gave me a hand with a box. 

barls, there's a PET bottle of Black Bock with Chcolate for you too.


----------



## barls (14/11/11)

Cheers josh. I'll look forward to it. 
Bottled mine on Sunday. Drank two pints of it while doing it so it's tasty


----------



## manticle (14/11/11)

Cracked one of mine today to check carb level etc as they're getting sent off very soon.

A pellicle seems to have appeared in the bottles and it poured very murky/sedimenty with very little fizz.

Flavour was nice but I would suggest people need to leave this for a bit of time. If the beer appears transparent rather than hazy in the bottle (it is a dark beer so it will need light behind it) and/or if the pellicle drops, then it is probably ready. I will check on my few surplus periodically and let everyone know when I think it is ready.


----------



## raven19 (15/11/11)

Confirming the courier picked my box up yesterday so it should be at Barl's before week's end.


----------



## jonw (15/11/11)

I dropped mine off at Barls' on the weekend. Mine are coopers long necks with a gold cap marked JW. Refrigerate on arrival and drink at your earliest convenience! These were CPBFed, and unfortunately the carb is a little lower than I'd hoped - the 70g plug of flowers in the keg must have inhibited CO2 uptake.


----------



## barls (15/11/11)

Florian said:


> Spent half the night bottling yesterday.
> Ended up over carbing the keg on purpose for a few days, freezing the bottles and purging each one with co2 before filling from the bottom with a picknick tap and hose attached. Capped on foam. Opened a test bottle later in the night, and it was perfectly carbonated, so all good. Didn't add any additional yeast or dex, but some of the bottles will have some sediment, others will be perfectly clear. I'd recommend decanting of the sediment.
> 
> Didn't get around to do up labels, so mine will be the Pilsener Urquell stubbies with black cap. No number on them either, sorry.
> ...


turned up today, pity they cant read instructions. i found them in the driveway when i got home.
not happy would of been better on the back step at least its in the shade.
so far i have josh, jonw, florian and mine. should get kabooby in the next couple of days at work.


----------



## Florian (19/11/11)

barls said:


> turned up today, pity they cant read instructions. i found them in the driveway when i got home.
> not happy would of been better on the back step at least its in the shade.
> so far i have josh, jonw, florian and mine. should get kabooby in the next couple of days at work.



Was the crate still wrapped in plastic?

Received a voice mail from the courier, saying they had to unpack everything and wrap each bottle, as the bottles would have been broken otherwise.
Little do they know that these crates are designed to throw them around, there's no way you can break the bottles unless you drop the crate from 2m height or so. 

Shame they can't read instructions on the label, thought I made it clear to leave it at the back. At least they were still there when you came home I guess. 


Hope you haven't got too much hassle packing it back up again, mate, looks like there's at least one tallie in the mix which won't fit in the compartments.

Cheers,
Florian


----------



## barls (19/11/11)

if i was to say i havent even unwrapped it yet, been flat out with work getting home at 1am most nights.
ill have a look at it tomorrow hopefully. ill make it fit somehow with it still being safe mate trust me.
ive actaully got two tallies so far so we will see.


----------



## neonmeate (20/11/11)

sorry havent got mine to you yet barls. ill send it off tomorrow.


----------



## barls (20/11/11)

thats fine mate, didnt think i was going to get them all in one week.
after all the starts didnt align.
i now have ravens and kaboobys.
the ones ive opened the packing on so far look good. nice work guys.


----------



## raven19 (20/11/11)

Yay! Glad mine arrived safe mate.
PM me when ready to arrange the return courier - the crowd I used seem pretty good, I can pay for the package from my end and then will email you the docket to place on the return box.
Cheers!!!


----------



## raven19 (27/11/11)

Bump.

Any updates Barls?

Have all swappers got their beers to you yet?


----------



## barls (27/11/11)

im now up to 8 in total. just waiting on the last couple. sorry ive been away, this weekend so ill chase it up tomorrow.
if your one of the ones that havent contacted me, please do.
i know there are 3 coming from melbourne together that havent left yet.

cheers 
barls


----------



## barls (27/11/11)

the cases i have are in green. those in yellow i know are coming together from melbourne. the rest are unconfirmed and unheard from. will pm them hopefully tomorrow.
1. raven19 - Blended Lambic Schwarzbier
2. Quintrex - Cranberry/rasberry flander red or Oud Bruin - Confirmed
3. barls- sour cherry dark wheat
4. stuster - lambic (might have to make some up with gueuze off the tap)
5. Manticle - Vanilla Bourbon bruiny bretty thingy
6. neonmeate - clauseniied JW lees harvest ale clone
7. Kabooby - Sour Saison. If that runs out I will make it up with some stuff!!!!
8. goatherder
9. beers
10. jonw - Orval style again.
11. Josh - Spontaneously femented Framboise
12. BrenosBrews - Probably something involving Brettanomyces. Maybe a Black Belgian IPA with some Brett Lambicus.
13. Florian - Berliner Roggenweisse
14. brendanos


----------



## neonmeate (28/11/11)

must say im looking forward to more of jonw's orval


----------



## brendanos (29/11/11)

All of my beers are ready to drink, but if you get the pseudo Gueuze (375ml bottle) I would recommend cellaring it for at least a few months (carb's still a bit low)


----------



## manticle (29/11/11)

Cracked another tester. Pellicle seems to have dropped off in the main, carb is bigger (still not huge) and there is some clarity in the bottle. Carb seems to have knocked back the sour a touch (not too much - I'm more a funk guy than a sour guy anyway*). Don't expect any head and body is thin (surprise surprise considering there's no residual sugars in the thing).

I'm still happy with the flavour - I'll keep tabs and let you guys know when I think it's a good time to crack it but if you get 2 - pop one away for a few months and see what happens.

Strange thing this funky beer stuff.


* Not that you'd believe so from my scowl or clothes choice.


----------



## beers (3/12/11)

1. raven19 - Blended Lambic Schwarzbier
2. Quintrex - Cranberry/rasberry flander red or Oud Bruin - Confirmed
3. barls- sour cherry dark wheat
4. stuster - lambic (might have to make some up with gueuze off the tap)
5. Manticle - Vanilla Bourbon bruiny bretty thingy
6. neonmeate - clauseniied JW lees harvest ale clone
7. Kabooby - Sour Saison. If that runs out I will make it up with some stuff!!!!
8. goatherder
9. beers - Lambicish. Will need a month in the bottle to carb up.
10. jonw - Orval style again.
11. Josh - Spontaneously femented Framboise
12. BrenosBrews - Probably something involving Brettanomyces. Maybe a Black Belgian IPA with some Brett Lambicus.
13. Florian - Berliner Roggenweisse
14. brendanos


----------



## barls (3/12/11)

1. raven19 - Blended Lambic Schwarzbier
2. Quintrex - Cranberry/rasberry flander red or Oud Bruin - Confirmed
3. barls- sour cherry dark wheat
4. stuster - lambic (might have to make some up with gueuze off the tap)
5. Manticle - Vanilla Bourbon bruiny bretty thingy
6. neonmeate - clauseniied JW lees harvest ale clone
7. Kabooby - Sour Saison. If that runs out I will make it up with some stuff!!!!
8. goatherder- pulled out, flat out at work no time to do one.
9. beers - Lambicish. Will need a month in the bottle to carb up.
10. jonw - Orval style again.
11. Josh - Spontaneously femented Framboise
12. BrenosBrews - Probably something involving Brettanomyces. Maybe a Black Belgian IPA with some Brett Lambicus.
13. Florian - Berliner Roggenweisse
14. brendanos 
beers is dropping his off in a little while.
that only leaves BrenosBrews. does anyone on here know him. sent him a pm have not heard from him.


----------



## raven19 (3/12/11)

Good strike rate thus far!

I reckon pop him another PM in a day or so also, then make Wednesday the cut off for a response.

Then we can be sampling the beers by xmas.


----------



## barls (3/12/11)

hope fully have them ready to ship later this week. 
ill send him another one in a couple of days then cull him so long as the rest of you are happy.


----------



## Stuster (4/12/11)

Sounds reasonable to me. Looking forward to having some of these over the holidays! :icon_drunk:


----------



## neonmeate (4/12/11)

barls said:


> 1. raven19 - Blended Lambic Schwarzbier
> 2. Quintrex - Cranberry/rasberry flander red or Oud Bruin - Confirmed
> 3. barls- sour cherry dark wheat
> 4. stuster - lambic (might have to make some up with gueuze off the tap)
> ...


----------



## raven19 (4/12/11)

Hoping I have a choice of options for next year for my efforts.

Have a flanders red and a plambic (brett brux) which will be 12 and 24 months old respectively by this time next year.


----------



## barls (14/12/11)

ok heres the update peoples. 
the shipment form melbourne has gone wayward, hopefully they find it soon, both quintrex and i are chasing it from each end. i really want to get this out before christmas but we will see.


----------



## Quintrex (14/12/11)

barls said:


> ok heres the update peoples.
> the shipment form melbourne has gone wayward, hopefully they find it soon, both quintrex and i are chasing it from each end. i really want to get this out before christmas but we will see.



Heard from them this morning, apparently they've found it and it's going to be delivered today.... Annoying


----------



## raven19 (14/12/11)

Enjoying one or more over xmas would be awesome!

Good work lads!


----------



## Quintrex (14/12/11)

raven19 said:


> Enjoying one or more over xmas would be awesome!
> 
> Good work lads!




Just heard from Barls, the melbourne shipment was found and delivered to his place this afternoon and all appears to be ok. Very glad


----------



## barls (15/12/11)

yes very happy they made it here ok. im going to try to sort them tomorrow or at least get them unpackaged.
ill let you know how i go more than likely tomorrow night when i get home from work.


----------



## barls (17/12/11)

just finished sorting.
can everyone contact me about pick up/ freight.


----------



## raven19 (17/12/11)

PM Sent mate. Thanks again!


----------



## neonmeate (21/12/11)

just picked mine up today (am i the first?) and just trying to work out whose is whose - whose are these? (the top one is a longneck with a black cap that ahb cut out of my photo somehow as it attached)


----------



## Quintrex (21/12/11)

neonmeate said:


> just picked mine up today (am i the first?) and just trying to work out whose is whose - whose are these? (the top one is a longneck with a black cap that ahb cut out of my photo somehow as it attached)



Those stubbies with black caps could be mine, I did label half of them (ran out of paper), with the idea that each person would get one with a label and one without, but never mind.

Drink them soon-ish as the fruit will drop off over time.

It's a Cranberry/Rasberry Flanders Red


Cheers,

Q


----------



## neonmeate (21/12/11)

aha that figures as the beer looks bright red even through brown glass. sounds like a nice xmas beer

that leaves josh? brenosbrews? beers?


----------



## beers (21/12/11)

neonmeate said:


> aha that figures as the beer looks bright red even through brown glass. sounds like a nice xmas beer
> 
> that leaves josh? brenosbrews? beers?



Beers. 
All of mine have black caps without label. Most are small bottles (not malt shovel bottles though), but there are a handful of tallies. 
Mine should not be opened to late Jan. It's a 2yr old lambic that was only bottled a few weeks back.


----------



## neonmeate (21/12/11)

neonmeate said:


> aha that figures as the beer looks bright red even through brown glass. sounds like a nice xmas beer



having one right now, luckily ive scored four of these as its a cracker straight off, will be hard for the other ones to top this. amazingly smooth, really vivid raspberry flavour, yum!!


----------



## barls (21/12/11)

there are two without labels and black caps, take not e where they are placed if they are by them selves ie just two stubbies they are from beers if its one with a label and one without they are quintrexs.
sorry by that stage i want really switched on and only thought of it after i finished swapping them around and they were in peoples cases. at least i didnt try to do it drunk.
first to receive them most likely the melbourne crews are in the system on their way down was picked up yesterday morning by one of the mates employees.


----------



## neonmeate (21/12/11)

aha so the longneck with the black cap is someone else's? 

just had a barlskriek (lets see if i can finish off the box tonight) - nice sourness, light and juicy. roeselare? seems like could do with a few months more


----------



## raven19 (21/12/11)

Hopefully the courier is arriving tomorrow Barls to pick mine up :icon_cheers: 

I presume you got the email no worries?

Mine are all labelled on the glass plus r19 on the lid.


----------



## Quintrex (21/12/11)

Just got home to find 3 boxes from Barls. Merry Christmas 

Thanks a bunch guys and especially Barls for doing the sorting/sending.


Cheers,

Q


----------



## barls (21/12/11)

no email yet, ill sit it on the back step though before i leave for work, lets see if its still there when i get home.
neonmeate, yeah its a little young only almost 2 years. still i was impressed with it and will be rebrewing it and splitting it 50/50 between raspberries and cherries.
its the lambic blend im fairly sure.


----------



## beers (21/12/11)

neonmeate said:


> aha so the longneck with the black cap is someone else's?



One of mine I assume.


----------



## Quintrex (21/12/11)

Update the list with identifying marks and drinking instructions (i.e. drink after Jan 2012 or ...)

1. raven19 - Blended Lambic Schwarzbier
2. Quintrex - Cranberry/rasberry flander red - Malt Shovel Stubbies with black cap - Drink Now or in the next few months
3. barls- sour cherry dark wheat
4. stuster - lambic 
5. Manticle - Vanilla Bourbon bruiny bretty thingy
6. neonmeate - Bruxellensis Rye Ale 7%
7. Kabooby - Sour Saison
9. beers - Lambicish. Will need a month in the bottle to carb up.
10. jonw - Orval style again.
11. Josh - Spontaneously femented Framboise
13. Florian - Berliner Roggenweisse
14. brendanos


----------



## barls (21/12/11)

Quintrex said:


> Update the list with identifying marks and drinking instructions (i.e. drink after Jan 2012 or ...)
> 
> 1. raven19 - Blended Lambic Schwarzbier
> 2. Quintrex - Cranberry/rasberry flander red - Malt Shovel Stubbies with black cap - Drink Now or in the next few months
> ...


----------



## raven19 (21/12/11)

barls said:


> no email yet, ...



Resent via email just now mate.

We had a typo in the email hence why I reckon it did not arrive previously!


----------



## Stuster (21/12/11)

1. raven19 - Blended Lambic Schwarzbier
2. Quintrex - Cranberry/rasberry flander red - Malt Shovel Stubbies with black cap - Drink Now or in the next few months
3. barls- sour cherry dark wheat aka dark kriek. plain bottle with little dog funky brew sticker on it.
4. stuster - Unblended gueuze, 5.7%. 2009 so pretty much ready to drink.
5. Manticle - Vanilla Bourbon bruiny bretty thingy
6. neonmeate - Bruxellensis Rye Ale 7%
7. Kabooby - Sour Saison
9. beers - Lambicish. Will need a month in the bottle to carb up.
10. jonw - Orval style again.
11. Josh - Spontaneously femented Framboise
13. Florian - Berliner Roggenweisse
14. brendanos


----------



## Josh (22/12/11)

11. on caps is mine, as per standard NSW swap protocol. No labels, but I can post the recipe.

1. raven19 - Blended Lambic Schwarzbier
2. Quintrex - Cranberry/rasberry flander red - Malt Shovel Stubbies with black cap - Drink Now or in the next few months
3. barls- sour cherry dark wheat aka dark kriek. plain bottle with little dog funky brew sticker on it.
4. stuster - Unblended gueuze, 5.7%. 2009 so pretty much ready to drink.
5. Manticle - Vanilla Bourbon bruiny bretty thingy
6. neonmeate - Bruxellensis Rye Ale 7%
7. Kabooby - Sour Saison
9. beers - Lambicish. Will need a month in the bottle to carb up.
10. jonw - Orval style again.
11. Josh - Spontaneously femented Framboise - Could be a bit young. Try one now and leave the other for 6+ months.
13. Florian - Berliner Roggenweisse
14. brendanos


----------



## neonmeate (22/12/11)

ohhhh thats what the numbers mean...

barls, shows how much i know, was very tasty though.

1. raven19 - Blended Lambic Schwarzbier
2. Quintrex - Cranberry/rasberry flander red - Malt Shovel Stubbies with black cap - Drink Now or in the next few months
3. barls- sour cherry dark wheat aka dark kriek. plain bottle with little dog funky brew sticker on it.
4. stuster - Unblended gueuze, 5.7%. 2009 so pretty much ready to drink.
5. Manticle - Vanilla Bourbon bruiny bretty thingy
6. neonmeate - Bruxellensis Rye Ale 7% - red BRA on cap. ok to drink now but still a bit hazy and the brett is active. hops will come through better when it clears, try one in feb one in june or whatever you like
7. Kabooby - Sour Saison
9. beers - Lambicish. Will need a month in the bottle to carb up.
10. jonw - Orval style again.
11. Josh - Spontaneously femented Framboise - Could be a bit young. Try one now and leave the other for 6+ months.
13. Florian - Berliner Roggenweisse
14. brendanos


----------



## manticle (22/12/11)

Update the list with identifying marks and drinking instructions (i.e. drink after Jan 2012 or ...)

1. raven19 - Blended Lambic Schwarzbier
2. Quintrex - Cranberry/rasberry flander red - Malt Shovel Stubbies with black cap - Drink Now or in the next few months
3. barls- sour cherry dark wheat
4. stuster - lambic 
5. Manticle - Vanilla Bourbon bruiny bretty thingy Leave till February, numbered bottles (number 5)
6. neonmeate - Bruxellensis Rye Ale 7%
7. Kabooby - Sour Saison
9. beers - Lambicish. Will need a month in the bottle to carb up.
10. jonw - Orval style again.
11. Josh - Spontaneously femented Framboise
13. Florian - Berliner Roggenweisse
14. brendanos


----------



## jonw (24/12/11)

1. raven19 - Blended Lambic Schwarzbier
2. Quintrex - Cranberry/rasberry flander red - Malt Shovel Stubbies with black cap - Drink Now or in the next few months
3. barls- sour cherry dark wheat aka dark kriek. plain bottle with little dog funky brew sticker on it.
4. stuster - Unblended gueuze, 5.7%. 2009 so pretty much ready to drink.
5. Manticle - Vanilla Bourbon bruiny bretty thingy Leave till February, numbered bottles (number 5)
6. neonmeate - Bruxellensis Rye Ale 7% - red BRA on cap. ok to drink now but still a bit hazy and the brett is active. hops will come through better when it clears, try one in feb one in june or whatever you like
7. Kabooby - Sour Saison
9. beers - Lambicish. Will need a month in the bottle to carb up.
10. jonw - Orval style again. Coopers tallies with gold cap marked JW. DRINK NOW!!!
11. Josh - Spontaneously femented Framboise - Could be a bit young. Try one now and leave the other for 6+ months.
13. Florian - Berliner Roggenweisse
14. brendanos

I don't really trust my CPBF foo, so I'd recommend putting mine on the fridge when you get it, and drinking soon. Also, it's probably best fresh, as it has quite a large dry hop hit.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## jonw (24/12/11)

I had a request for the recipe, so here it is.


Recipe: Orval
Style: 16E-Belgian And French Ale-Belgian Speciality Ale

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 44.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 40.00 l
Volume Transferred: 34.00 l
Water Added: 6.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 40.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 38.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.054 SG
Expected OG: 1.058 SG
Expected FG: 1.009 SG
Expected ABV: 6.5 %
Expected ABW: 5.1 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 38.9
Expected Color: 10.4 SRM
Apparent Attenuation: 83.5 %
Mash Efficiency: 78.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 19 degC

Fermentables
Weyermann Pilsner 8.350 kg (78.4 %) In Mash/Steeped
Weyermann CaraMunich II 1.300 kg (12.2 %) In Mash/Steeped
Sugar - White Sugar/Sucrose 1.000 kg (9.4 %) End Of Boil

Hops
German Hallertauer Hersbrucker (3.7 % alpha) 150 g Loose Pellet Hops used 60 Min From End
Slovenian Styrian Goldings (4.8 % alpha) 77 g Loose Pellet Hops used 15 Min From End
Slovenian Styrian Goldings (5.0 % alpha) 75 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off
NZ Styrian Goldings (4.4 % alpha) 150 g Loose Whole Hops used Dry-Hopped

Other Ingredients
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: White Labs WLP510-Bastogne Belgian Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (67C) w/Mash Out
Step: Rest at 67 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise by infusion to 77 degC for 0 mins
Step: Rest at 77 degC for 10 mins

Recipe Notes
Wyeast 3112 Brett added to secondary and matured for six months under the house.

Note that the dry hop is whole flowers, added to a hop bag in the keg for a couple of weeks before bottling. This is a two keg batch, so that's 75g dry hop per keg.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## neonmeate (24/12/11)

thanks jon,
interesting to see yours used the separate brett and bastogne - my wyeast trappist blend turned out quite differently in the swap beer. but mine is younger and still developing.

that's a lot of caramunich! it does make the beer really deliciously full bodied, more caramelly than orval i think, but that's a good thing. i will have to make this one.


----------



## beers (24/12/11)

Update the list with identifying marks and drinking instructions (i.e. drink after Jan 2012 or ...)

1. raven19 - Blended Lambic Schwarzbier
2. Quintrex - Cranberry/rasberry flander red - Malt Shovel Stubbies with black cap - Drink Now or in the next few months
3. barls- sour cherry dark wheat
4. stuster - lambic 
5. Manticle - Vanilla Bourbon bruiny bretty thingy Leave till February, numbered bottles (number 5)
6. neonmeate - Bruxellensis Rye Ale 7%
7. Kabooby - Sour Saison
9. beers - Lambicish. Black capped bottles with no labels. Best left until late Jan before drinking.
10. jonw - Orval style again.
11. Josh - Spontaneously femented Framboise
13. Florian - Berliner Roggenweisse
14. brendanos


----------



## brendanos (27/12/11)

1. raven19 - Blended Lambic Schwarzbier
2. Quintrex - Cranberry/rasberry flander red - Malt Shovel Stubbies with black cap - Drink Now or in the next few months
3. barls- sour cherry dark wheat aka dark kriek. plain bottle with little dog funky brew sticker on it.
4. stuster - Unblended gueuze, 5.7%. 2009 so pretty much ready to drink.
5. Manticle - Vanilla Bourbon bruiny bretty thingy Leave till February, numbered bottles (number 5)
6. neonmeate - Bruxellensis Rye Ale 7% - red BRA on cap. ok to drink now but still a bit hazy and the brett is active. hops will come through better when it clears, try one in feb one in june or whatever you like
7. Kabooby - Sour Saison
9. beers - Lambicish. Black capped bottles with no labels. Best left until late Jan before drinking.
10. jonw - Orval style again. Coopers tallies with gold cap marked JW. Dodgey CPBF job, DRINK NOW!!!
11. Josh - Spontaneously femented Framboise - Could be a bit young. Try one now and leave the other for 6+ months.
13. Florian - Berliner Roggenweisse
14. brendanos - Mine are all labelled. "qL" the pseudo-gueuze is the only one that needs more time (at least a few months)


----------



## manticle (5/1/12)

brendanos said:


> 1. raven19 - Blended Lambic Schwarzbier
> 2. Quintrex - Cranberry/rasberry flander red - Malt Shovel Stubbies with black cap - Drink Now or in the next few months
> 3. barls- sour cherry dark wheat aka dark kriek. plain bottle with little dog funky brew sticker on it.
> 4. stuster - Unblended gueuze, 5.7%. 2009 so pretty much ready to drink.
> ...



Just an update. I tried a bottle of this before I went away and was disappointed as I got a glass full of sourish yeast. However I think it may have been one of the last bottled (tried to ensure that swap beers were earlier rather than later from the batch)

Trying one again now (love holidays) and this is my final recommendation (as I only have one bottle left). Check your bottle in the light. The beer should be clear and there should be minimal pellicle visible at the neck of the bottle. If this is the case, she should be ready to go. If it's cloudy and/or lots of pellicle, leave until they change. Don't expect a lot of head (or any). If you have two bottles, drink one early and try the other in a few months to compare. I'm happy with the funk and sour levels as they stand at the moment.


----------



## raven19 (10/1/12)

Courier delivered the beers yesterday. A very nice late xmas present for me!

I need to sample one of mine soon, so I can report on when to drink the lambic blended schwarz...

Thanks again Barls for 'hosting' this swap. Really looking forward to enjoying some of these in the coming months. :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19 (17/1/12)

Updated list with my beer.

1. raven19 - Blended Lambic Schwarzbier - low carb as of 17.1.12 - best leave it a month or so (but its drinkable now)
2. Quintrex - Cranberry/rasberry flander red - Malt Shovel Stubbies with black cap - Drink Now or in the next few months
3. barls- sour cherry dark wheat aka dark kriek. plain bottle with little dog funky brew sticker on it.
4. stuster - Unblended gueuze, 5.7%. 2009 so pretty much ready to drink.
5. Manticle - Vanilla Bourbon bruiny bretty thingy Leave till February, numbered bottles (number 5)
6. neonmeate - Bruxellensis Rye Ale 7% - red BRA on cap. ok to drink now but still a bit hazy and the brett is active. hops will come through better when it clears, try one in feb one in june or whatever you like
7. Kabooby - Sour Saison
9. beers - Lambicish. Black capped bottles with no labels. Best left until late Jan before drinking.
10. jonw - Orval style again. Coopers tallies with gold cap marked JW. Dodgey CPBF job, DRINK NOW!!!
11. Josh - Spontaneously femented Framboise - Could be a bit young. Try one now and leave the other for 6+ months.
13. Florian - Berliner Roggenweisse
14. brendanos - Mine are all labelled. "qL" the pseudo-gueuze is the only one that needs more time (at least a few months)


My Lambic Schwarz review here.

Mine has not carbed up massively at all yet. You could drink one now, but I would leave it a few months if possible.


----------



## kabooby (24/1/12)

raven19 said:


> Updated list with my beer.
> 
> 1. raven19 - Blended Lambic Schwarzbier - low carb as of 17.1.12 - best leave it a month or so (but its drinkable now)
> 2. Quintrex - Cranberry/rasberry flander red - Malt Shovel Stubbies with black cap - Drink Now or in the next few months
> ...


----------



## neonmeate (25/1/12)

i am so glad ive been part of this swap for the last three years, the beers you guys are all brewing crap all over anything i could buy. seriously there's some real art happening out there. case in point stuster's lambic i am currently drinking. i recommend it highly.

my BRA seems to have dropped clear now and is tasting pretty good balancewise between the brett the malt and the hops, feel free to have one.


----------



## freezkat (25/1/12)

neonmeate said:


> i am so glad ive been part of this swap for the last three years, the beers you guys are all brewing crap all over anything i could buy. seriously there's some real art happening out there. case in point stuster's lambic i am currently drinking. i recommend it highly.
> 
> my BRA seems to have dropped clear now and is tasting pretty good balancewise between the brett the malt and the hops, feel free to have one.



what bottles ship well?


----------



## barls (25/1/12)

all of them


----------



## beers (25/1/12)

neonmeate said:


> my BRA seems to have dropped clear now and is tasting pretty good balancewise between the brett the malt and the hops, feel free to have one.



Damn right it is. I had one bottle last night. Beautifully clear with a nice bretty character, finishing nice & dry. Stella effort Sir.

I had brendanos' Berliner on the weekend. Awesome sourness with some nice Brett to back it up.

Where is the tasting thread?


----------



## freezkat (26/1/12)

barls said:


> all of them



From the the states?
I was looking at nalgene 200ml lab bottles.


----------



## beers (26/1/12)

freezkat said:


> From the the states?
> I was looking at nalgene 200ml lab bottles.



Absolutely. Get two.


----------



## neonmeate (26/1/12)

i was just chatting to stuster in a pm and idly musing: what do you guys think about a lambic blending swap next year, like we all make lambics and then blend em up into a super-gueuze with 12 different lambics. 
dunno how that would work logistically though.


----------



## manticle (26/1/12)

beers said:


> Where is the tasting thread?



http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry871548


----------



## Stuster (26/1/12)

I think it's a great idea, but practically we might need to do one per city so we can gather, taste and blend.


----------



## raven19 (26/1/12)

Or we each courier a full 10L (-ish) cube to the destination.

Likely need a 100 - 200 L vessel for blending.

Then back into cube and courier back for each person to store/bottle?

Love the idea chaps.


----------



## kabooby (27/1/12)

Like the idea but we would need to be super careful with the blending. We dont want to end up with cubes of vinegar!

Kabooby


----------



## Florian (11/2/12)

OK, I've just sorted the bottles and labelled with ready/drink dates etc.

Looks like I have no bottles from Raven but instead 3 from Beers and 3 from Stuster. This is good as from reports Beers' and Stuster's beers are crackers, but I was also really looking forward to Raven's Blended Lambic Schwarzbier.

Unless Raven's bottles were like Beers' unlabelled with black cap?


----------



## raven19 (12/2/12)

Florian said:


> OK, I've just sorted the bottles and labelled with ready/drink dates etc.
> 
> Looks like I have no bottles from Raven but instead 3 from Beers and 3 from Stuster. This is good as from reports Beers' and Stuster's beers are crackers, but I was also really looking forward to Raven's Blended Lambic Schwarzbier.
> 
> Unless Raven's bottles were like Beers' unlabelled with black cap?



So this means we need to fire Barls as delivery point?

My bottles are clearly labelled and marked with r19...etc etc... on the lid.

Barls you be in trouble man!   

Florian - I reckon we need to get some of mine thru to you. I have a few here still. PM coming.


----------



## barls (12/2/12)

shit, oh well maybe i shouldnt of attempted sorting after that 3rd bottle of imperial pils.  
but seriously there were 2 of every beer put in each case.
let me go and have a look.


----------

